# Control 2 Tivo 4K Devices with One Remote



## wbmstrz (10 mo ago)

Is it possible to control two tivo 4k devices with one remote? One tivo 4K is in the living room and the other is in the bedroom. The second Tivo 4K I just purchased and the remote just stopped working.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm guessing it can only pair with one device. How else would it know which one to control? The remote isn't that smart and with signals penetrating walls, if it were able to pair to both, wouldn't both ts4k's receive the signals? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

